# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Information on Punal Daggers

## Tnewsom

I found these 2 daggers hidden in the back of an old filing cabinet.  It had been stored in my attic for at least 10 years and I don't know where it came from.

They are very rusty but I think they can be cleaned up.  I would like to know how to date them.  I found similar looking daggers on the internet.  The handles would suggest they are Punal Daggers from the Phillipines.  One is more ornate than the other with bone and horn.  Both blades have engraved patterns on them.

Is there a book or other source where I can find out more about them?

Pictures attached or at following link.  Thanks for any information.
https://www.onlinefilefolder.com/1syv55uYpag1ZF

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Welcome to the forum.

You need to get some oil on those blades ASAP.
It's very difficult to estimate age due to condition and the small pictures. Try searching for Gunong and you should see many more examples of this type of Phillipine knife.

----------


## Tnewsom

Thanks and yes, they need oil.  I was told not to do anything to them until a curator had a look at them, but I suppose a little oil would not hurt.

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

> Thanks and yes, they need oil.  I was told not to do anything to them until a curator had a look at them, but I suppose a little oil would not hurt.


Oiling the blades with a medium/light oil will stop the destructive oxidisation from getting worse. I would make it a priority to be honest. Even a gentle rub with some fine wire wool to remove the flaking surface rust and help the oil to penetrate would be what I'd do.
ATB
Gene

----------


## Jose Albovias, Jr.

What you have are 2 gunongs.  They are from the Moro tribes of the southern Philippines, perhaps Mindanao Island.  These 2 in particular are recent.

----------


## David Sorcher

I agree with both Gene and Jose. These blades need help and the sooner the better. I am afraid that these would not be of much interest to a curator. They are not antique. Certainly post WW2 and probably more recent than that. For some reason that were just really seriously mistreated.  :Frown: 
I would not only oil them, but try a fine grade steel wool with the oil (#000 first and then move to a #0000).

----------

